# Links to a good, general purpose Model Release Form? Advice on forms?



## cayenne (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Does anyone have a link to a good general purpose model release form?

I'm starting to shoot some folks for headshots and even some video for auditions for things here in New Orleans. Starting with friends right now...trading my services for using resulting images to build my portfolio.

I know I need to get some type of model release form signed by them giving me full rights to do as I need with the photos I shoot and give them.

Can someone give me some advice on what a Model Release form needs to say, and where I could find one to download off the net?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## RGF (Jun 23, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a good general purpose model release form?
> 
> ...



Lots on net, iphone ap. Are you just CYA or seriously worried about being sued? Who will request the release - check with them.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 24, 2013)

RGF said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Well, the one thing I got from the list here, drilled in my head, and other sources is...if you intend to sell or make $$ off your images of people, you *MUST *get and keep on file model release forms??

I see that stock footage sites will not accept images without accompanying model release form.

Still looking...does anyone have a link to a form online they know of, that covers the bases or that you use?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## sturdiva (Jun 24, 2013)

This is the one I typically use, provided by Getty:

https://contribute.gettyimages.com/producer/documents/Model_Release_English_Dec_2008.pdf


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 25, 2013)

I was looking for a, this person or organization can print these copy written images. I couldn't find one online and I am not imaginative to create my own.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 25, 2013)

sturdiva said:


> This is the one I typically use, provided by Getty:
> 
> https://contribute.gettyimages.com/producer/documents/Model_Release_English_Dec_2008.pdf



Thank you!!

This looks great!!

C


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2013)

There are also some that run as apps on smart phones, which can be very convenient.
http://www.mreleaseapp.com/


----------



## cayenne (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been looking into possibly trying to become a contributor on istockphoto, and their site says they accept this particular app fully:

http://www.applicationgap.com/

I've yet to every actually purchase any type of content or app from Apple or Android stores...but I might go for this one. Unfortunately you have to buy it twice if you want it on both platforms, but I figure $20 for the two of them, might be worth it for me....

cayenne


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 2, 2013)

Top Model Release on the Iphone and Ipad...


----------

